# MES cold smoking kit question.



## moses (Dec 23, 2013)

I purchased one of the cold smoker kits for my MES and it has no instructions on how to use it, only how to install it. Are you supposed to soak the wood chips first or not???


----------



## sctdg35 (Dec 24, 2013)

Don't soak the chips. You can use chips mixed with pellets ,small chunks(split your regular chunks with hatchet) ,and broke up lump charcoal . Just don't try to over stuff the unit . It will work great . Will keep smoking for hours . I don't bother to use the hook arrangement because I take it off after each cook . Cover won't fit over both pieces .Just make sure you push it tight against smoker you will always see a little leakage no matter what. No big deal. Have fun .


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2013)

Leave the exhaust wide open, if the directions do not tell you that....  

Dave


----------



## goliath (Dec 25, 2013)

i have had one for quite a few months now. i fitted a piece of 3" heating duct pipe up to it about 3 feet long so the smoke is even cooler in my MES. as for leaks ... i just wrap some duct tape around the spots and keeps them in.i have used chips, pellets, sawdust !!! watch out that sometimes it doesnt fall down the chute, it kinda burns upwards and then stalls out so just jam it down a little with a piece of wood. it will fall down and fill the bottom again and keep smoking. use wood not metal... ITS ELECTRIC DOWN THERE   ...  LOL

to fill it i use a large wine making funnel, just keeps things tidier. i have even built a longer top and new lid for it so i can get a longer smoke out of it. even adapted it to my BIG SMOKER!!

GOOD LUCK... ITS A GREAT UNIT


----------



## moses (Jan 2, 2014)

RackRat, send pics of your mod. The extended tube sounds interesting


----------



## goliath (Jan 2, 2014)

P1010003.jpg



__ goliath
__ Jan 2, 2014






guess i could have done a better pic ....

i have built a dolly that this all sits on with coasters to wheel it in and out of my shop. thats why the pipe is the length it is. this was made BEFORE i new of the 3" metal flex pipe that is cheap like borscht !!!!! 3" x 8' for like $7 here where i live. probably alot cheaper by you. that way you can make a longer lead if you think you need it. the end of the pipe that goes into the MES has been crimped down so it goes in a bit more than the actual smoke gen does. you can seal up any leaks with plain old duct tape or go hi tech with metal heating tape. i have done cold smoking with this and dont even turn on the MES













P1010009.jpg



__ goliath
__ Jan 2, 2014






and here is the same unit hooked to my big smoker "GOLIATH" .... i use it to burn chips or sawdust (my sawdust is too coarse for the AMZN)
that is my turkey roaster mod there also for my pellets  :0)

its not hooked up, just sitting ready for action

HOPE I HELPED

happy new year


----------

